# sexing my turquoise auratus



## Frogilla (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi. I am wondering if anybody can determine what sex my auratus is. hopefully the pictures work this time.



















http://mail-attachment.googleuserco...339624670912&sads=3ESU3vA0Fm83rComzyGvKmZqtlo


----------



## MrMMB (Nov 12, 2010)

I can't see the photos.. but I don't know if it is just me.


----------



## Frogilla (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks! This happened to me last time I tried to post the pictures too. I will try to figure out the problem and repost them. Thank you for letting me know


----------

